# Money?



## anthony_rhymer

I'm thinking about moving to Thailand for 6 months to a year, I was just wandering about how much US currency it would take to support me for that time. Thanks to anyone that would help me out.

Anthony


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the expat forum, anthony.

The answer to your question depends on a lot of different factors. In five months I spent in Thailand this past winter, the baht went from 37 to the dollar to 32 to the dollar. After I left, it gained again, and for a brief time it was at just under 30 to the dollar.

Some parts of Thailand are more expensive than others. The beach will be more expensive, Bangkok will be more expensive, etc.

It also depends on how you want to live? Do you want a big western style condo? Or would you be happy with a small room in a guest house? Do you want to go out a lot? Do you drink a lot of beer? Will you want to eat western food most of the time? All these things drive costs up.

And then there is the Thai 'girlfriend' expense.


----------



## anthony_rhymer

ok, I'll be going to train in Muay Thai (but I already know the gym cost), I will probobly be living around Phuket, I'd be happy living in a small room in a guest house and I don't mind living without Airconditioning (I'm not sure if I will stay in the gyms accomodations or find my own before I go, because I plan on staying longer than most gyms are used to housing someone), i'd go out one or two nights a week at first and might go out more after I've been their a while, I'd drink a moderate amount of beer, and I'd be fine eating Thai food most of the time. And no 'girlfriend'. Thanks

Anthony


----------



## chicowoodduck

Anthony, I concur with Synthia, just depends on your lifestyle and the exchange rate of the baht. It sounds like you are not planning on being an extra on the "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous," so you should be okay. Don't forget to factor in possible health care, dental costs, etc., as well. Those would be filed under "rainy day" expenses that can and will pop-up. Oh, and make sure you have a roundtrip ticket, just in case you crash because of lack of cash and need to exit stage left. 

Good luck!


----------



## synthia

Phuket is more expensive than other parts of Thailand. I spent a week at Kata Beach, and I thought everything was a minimum of 50% more expensive than in Chiang Mai. I think even a very basic room will cost $10-12 per night.


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> Phuket is more expensive than other parts of Thailand. I spent a week at Kata Beach, and I thought everything was a minimum of 50% more expensive than in Chiang Mai. I think even a very basic room will cost $10-12 per night.


The cheapest way for accomodation that i found was in a Thai apartment complex , but you need a Thai to sign for you , it was less than half the cost of a guest house where i got a 25% discount when i paid a month up front . It contained a bed ( no mattress ) clothes closet , inside western toilet and a small balcony , A/C , there were washing facilities downstairs plus a pure water dispenser at minimal cost , B2 per litre .Rent was B3,900 plus utilities , came to under B4.500 per month .Colin


----------



## synthia

Where was this? I think quite reasonable one bedroom furnished apartments with air-con and a pool went for B5500 per month, three months minimum (and maybe in advance) in Chiang Mai, off the road out to the university.

If you have a lump sum you can frequently get a better deal if you pay for several months in advance.


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> Where was this? I think quite reasonable one bedroom furnished apartments with air-con and a pool went for B5500 per month, three months minimum (and maybe in advance) in Chiang Mai, off the road out to the university.
> 
> If you have a lump sum you can frequently get a better deal if you pay for several months in advance.


 That was in Bankok at the bottom end of Suhkumvit soi 22 , behind eau ammon apartment complex , i only gave it up at the beginning of this year as i decided to stay in Cambodia . I kept it as a year round project as that was still cheaper than renting at a guest house for 6 months and i got to keep all of my appliances , micro , 29'' TV ,small stove , sandwich maker etc , plus clothes etc , so only needed to carry minimal things on the plane .Colin


----------



## synthia

That really was a good deal.


----------

